# Monitored Anesthesia Care in ER



## belmontg (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how an ER provider can be reimbursed for monitored anesthesia care (deep sedation), one ER provider doing the procedure another ER provider monitoring the anesthesia?

I'm told, billing the anesthesia codes are not allowed in location 23 for the ED, even though the doctor monitoring the anesthesia is an approved provider by the hospital anesthesia department.


----------



## kak6 (Feb 25, 2010)

Are they doing Moderate (Conscious) Sedation? For this one I use 99148 or 99149 (depending on age) for each 30 minutes. I'm not sure if they actually do anesthesia in the ED.


----------



## belmontg (Feb 25, 2010)

They insist they are doing the anesthesia not moderate sedation.  Any ideas?


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been coding ED for well over six years now... I have never seen any anesthesia being performed in the ED other than moderate sedation of course.  I wish I could help you, but I have never heard of it.  Just out of curiosity, what did they do and what drugs were used?  Maybe that might help if we know that?


----------

